# PSU Fan Speed control ?



## Denjin (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello all,i recently bought a new PSU and so far it seems to do the job quite well,however when i run certain more demanding games like The Witcher 3 and the PSU itself goes into high load,the fan makes quite a lot of noise.

Most reviews i saw online about the PSU seem to say it's not loud at all,and granted it's not loud while in idle.The question is, is it possible to somewhow lower the PSU fan speed ? The sound it makes is similar to a cheap office fan,however as i said,while in idle it's dead silent.

PSU : seasonic M12II-620 EVO Edition

PC specs :

- FX 8350
- G1 Gigabyte 1070
- 1 x HDD
- 990xa-ud3 MB
- 16 gb ram hyperx savage
- 4 x case fans


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It should not make the excessive noise you describe
Indeed even with the fan running it should be very quiet as it is a fluid type fan bearing, far quieter than a simple sleeve bearing as found on cheaper PSU`s or indeed quieter than a standard ball bearing

Are you sure you have it mounted correctly
http://seasonic.com/position-power-supply/

I will check the base requirements of your system on the info I have and post back. If you have bought the minimum PSU wattage then you should not have done so
For instance minimum system requirements 600 watt always buy next up eg 700/750 watt

Although the PSU meets the based requirements of the system 125watt CPU and 150 watt graphics, the recommended psu for the card being 500 watt that of course does not take account of other components - hard drives etc OR indeed OC

See this
Seasonic recommend it for office use and causal gaming
https://seasonic.com/product-category/consumer-products/m12ii-evo-series/
use lower left pane for selecting heavy gaming


----------



## Denjin (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you for the reply, i have found out that the cooler within the PSU itself is a 2 pin connected fan.

Would it be a good choice to totally replace the fan itself with a more silent one,for example a noctua model ?

EDIT : Yes ,it is mounted properly.I use the 2.2 version that is previewed at the seasonic page.

This : 
*Case with ventilation holes on the bottom*
If your computer case is featured with ventilation holes and a dust filter on the bottom, it is recommended to mount the power supply with its ventilation top cover facing DOWNWARD. The cool air drawn from the outside of the system will help cool down the power supply, which will in turn ensure that the power supply operates at its utmost efficiency.

EDIT nr 2 : would a 3 pin fan work on a 2 pin slot ? With 2 pins inserted and 1 not ?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe partly semantics but the description of mounting you post is I thought 2.1 and not 2.2
Is the PSU top mounted or bottom mounted

Also please explain this


> Thank you for the reply, i have found out that* the cooler within the PSU itself is a 2 pin connected fan.*


I do not understand the PSU fan is integral to the PSU it does not have a separate connection, it is powered and controlled by internal circuitry - as far as I know


----------



## Denjin (Sep 13, 2013)

A poor choice of words maybe,my bad. English is not my first language.

Ok so , the fan in the PSU is connected via a 2 PIN connector, however all CASE fans i can find for sales are connected via a 3 pin connector. Would a 3 pin connector work if i mount it on the 2 pin slot ? ( i know it sounds dumb,but i've read some info on the internet where people claim that the 3 or 4 pin connector fans are just to control speed or show the speed,while the fan itself only needs 2 pins for the power )

And to answer the question regarding how the PSU is mounted,it's with the fan facing down,i have an opened bottom case,so the fan from the PSU itself can draw fresh air from the bottom of the case.

"
*Case with ventilation holes on the bottom*
If your computer case is featured with ventilation holes and a dust filter on the bottom, it is recommended to mount the power supply with its ventilation top cover facing DOWNWARD. The cool air drawn from the outside of the system will help cool down the power supply, which will in turn ensure that the power supply operates at its utmost efficiency."


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are doing well, as you say English is not your first language
However I still do not understand
YOU SAY
_The fan in the psu is connected via a 2 pin connector
_
and as I asked - there is NO CONNECTION for the PSU fan on that PSU - it is internal, so which two pin connector are you referring to


----------



## Denjin (Sep 13, 2013)

The Fan itself has a female connector ( i think it's called female ) ( two holes, no pins )







and it's connected to the Male slot that's attached to the PSU ( that has two pins ).









My question really is that ,if i take a case fan that has 3 holes not 2 ,would it work if i connect it to the Male slot inside the PSU ( that has two pins ) ?

So can this







be connected to this







?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think_ have_ FINALLY worked out what you have done
You have removed the top cover plate from the Seasonic PSU
and you therefore were at this stage
see my screenshot








albeit that this is from another model of Seasonic PSU.

The answer is NO.
That is a most definite and 100% certain NO
The problem if there is one, is to be solved NOT by you carrying out experiments with a brand new Seasonic PSU

If you are convinced that the fan is to noisy then refer the matter to Seasonic before you try any such fixes, at the risk of damaging the PSU to the stage where Seasonic will have no interest whatsoever in helping you, and indeed quite correctly, as they most certainly do not cover their products against people attempting to connect different fans

Please also provide this information
Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here


----------

